# In home euthanasia?



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

Does anyone know of a vet in Houston, TX or the surrounding area who will come to your home for this sad task? I have always done it this way and will fly in my vet from Georgia if necessary. I would just prefer to keep things simple. Thanks,
Clay


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Just call vets and ask. I don't see why not, just might cost more.


----------



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

*Home euthanasia*

One would think... However, we went through 18 vets before I found a mobile vet about an hour away who will. Makes no sense. Death is as natural as living and my dog hasn't had full bowel or bladder control in some time so I could care less about the mess. Was really disappointed that my 10 year relationship and thousands spent at Brittmore didn't count for anything. Would switch vets, but if home euthanasia is the criteria doesn't seem like I would have a vet in Houston.


----------



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

I found a vet who was more than willing to help me


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thinking of you.....


----------



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

Thanks so much!


----------



## FL Cracker (May 4, 2011)

We were blessed to find a Hospice Vet here in Clearwater Florida...she was awesome. I did a little digging on the net, and came up with this from Natural Solutions article...not familiar with the vet's below...but I hope it helps. Good luck on your search...we were like you....I did not want my boy's last minutes to be in a "cold vet's room". Best decision we ever made.

Creature Comforts—Fido's Best Friend in the End South Houston TX
Veterinarians who are willing to work with individual clients to provide pet hospice at home can help train owners to deal with many of the day'to'day tasks that make caring for a dying pet so difficult.
Local Companies
Sponsored Links
Angel Animal Hospital
713-944-2424
3003 Strawberry Rd
Pasadena, TX 77502
Banfield the Pet Hospital
281-991-5958
5722 Fairmont Pkwy
Pasadena, TX 77505
Brown Animal Clinic Inc
281-486-1509
15116 Highway 3 Ste 2A
Webster, TX 77598
Animana Birth Control Veterinary Center
713-450-1444
12888 Market Street Rd
Houston, TX 77015
VCA Animal Hospitals
We Offer Quality Pet Care. Find Your Pet's VCA In The Area!
VCAHospitals.com
Atlantic Beach Pet Care
Pet Care Hospital Since 1978. Call Our Pet Health Care Center Today.
Welcome To The Atlantic East Pet Center
Bay Glen Animal Hospital
(281) 786-3892
1616 Clear Lake City Blvd, Suite 105
Houston, TX
View More Info
Friendswood Animal Clinic
(281) 317-7985
1405 S. Friendswood Drive
Friendswood, TX
View More Info
Houston Animal Acupuncture & Herbs
(832) 582-2080
2715 Bissonnet, Suite 505
Houston, TX
View More Info
North Channel Animal Hospital
(713) 428-2900
14580 Wallisville Road
Houston, TX
View More Info
Pet Vet Animal Hospitals - Southwest Freeway
(713) 428-2271
9695 Southwest Freeway
Houston, TX
View More Info
Deer Park Animal Hospital
(281) 715-2625
2822 Center Street
Deer Park, TX
View More Info
Pet Vet Animal Hospitals - Baybrook Mall
(281) 786-3718
1520 West Bay Area Blvd #7
Friendswood, TX
View More Info
Sunset Boulevard Animal Clinic
(713) 428-2189
2525 Sunset Blvd
Houston, TX
View More Info
Pet Vet Animal Hospitals - Katy Freeway
(713) 487-5916
4520 Katy Freeway
Houston, TX
View More Info
Pet Medical Center of Clear Lake
(281) 231-2165
1913 Nasa Pkwy
Seabrook, TX
View More Info


----------



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

Thanks so much for the input. I found one very close to home. We work out at the same gym. She is coming over Tuesday evening and the service will be Wednesday morning. Thanks again. Will keep you all updated and have some things to share next week


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I am sorry for your situation. This is so hard, a difficult decision no matter what.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

So sorry you are going through this. I'm glad you have found someone who will assist you and your best friend in a way that is most peaceful for all of you.


----------



## FL Cracker (May 4, 2011)

Not sure if your a "keepsake" type of person....but we went and picked up one of these kit's and made an impression of our boy Dakota's paw print. I keep it hung over the picture frame of him...the kit is easy to use...there is no messy mix...just a lightweight "synthetic plaster product" that you mold with your hands...then do the imprint. We were glad we did it...just something different...and cheap.
We will keep you in thought's and prayers during this difficult time...it really hurt's the heart.
http://www.sculpey.com/products/kit/deluxe-pawprint-ornament-kit


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

thinking about you,karen


----------

